# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Formalite bakan kim ?

## ceydaaa

140520132316574824773_2.jpgTBMM Genel Kurulu'nda 9 uluslararası sözleşmelerin onaylanmasını içeren tasarı kabul edilerek yasalaştı. Görüşmelere Kamer Genç'in Muammer Güler'e yönelik sözleri damga vurdu.

CHP Tunceli Milletvekili Kamer Genç , İslam Kalkınma Bankası Kuruluş Anlaşmasını içeren yasa tasarısı üzerinde yaptığı konuşmada, uluslararası anlaşmaların yasa ve Anayasanın üzerinde hukuk düzeni getirdiğini, bu nedenle ayrıntılı olarak görüşülmesi gerektiğini söyledi. Bakanlar Kurulu sıralarını gösteren Genç, ''Var mı bir bakan, yok'' dedi.

GÜLER'E 'FORMALİTE BAKAN' DEDİ

Komisyon sıralarında Hükümet'i temsil eden İçişleri Bakanı Muammer Güler'i gösteren Genç, ''Bakın orada formalite icabı bir kişi var. Böyle bir şey olmaz ki...Türkiye'de bu hafta dış basında 100'den fazla insanın öldürüldüğüne ilişkin haberler var. Türkiye bugün rejimini, itibarını kaybetmiş. İnsanların yaşam korkusu olduğu ortamda TBMM karşısında hesap verecek bir Hükümet yok. Bülent Arınç, 'Reyhanlı'da Sünniler çoğunlukta olduğu için bu katliam yapıldı' diyor. Böyle laf olur mu? Bu ülkede Sünnisi, Alevisi var mı? Hepimiz kardeşiz; hepimizin Peygamberi, kitabı bir. Ayrım yapmak kimin hesabına uyar?'' diye konuştu.

İslam Kalkınma Bankası ile ilgili anlaşmaların Anayasaya aykırı olduğunu, ancak Anayasa Mahkemesi'nde dava açılamadığını ifade eden Genç, Meclis Başkanlığı'nın bu tür düzenlemeleri gündeme getirmemesi gerektiğini savundu.

Genç'in ''Türkiye'de iktidarın başında bulunan kişi karun kadar zengin olmuş, 'ama bunları dikta rejimi getirerek yiyebilirim' diyor. Biz şimdi soru soracağız, Muammer Bey (Güler) ne bilsin. Gelsin Dışişleri Bakanı orada otursun. Hep dışarıda geziyor. Bunlar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletini bitirmek üzere özel getirilmiş kişiler. Değilseler, gelsinler 'sen yalan söylüyorsun' desinler, biz de özür dileyelim. Emine Hanım diyor ki 'Biz 100 yıldır kötü rejimin altında yaşadık. Bizim rejimimiz Bağdat, Medine ve Mekke'dir.' Bizim rejimimiz Bağdat, Mekke, Medine midir yoksa Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin laik rejimi mi?'' sözlerine, AK Parti'li milletvekilleri tepki gösterdi.

Başkanvekili Meral Akşener, Güler'in ''Dışişleri Bakanı Vekili olduğunu'' söyledi.

----------

